

Show HN: Search for highly targeted leads using Artificial Intelligence - bashevis
http://www.perfectleads.com

======
b_money
This is pretty cool. I run a small dev shop, and looks like I can target
companies that are not mobile responsive, in a particular industry (like
restaurants) and have a high alexa rank (meaning lots of traffic).

I'm not sure what the chrome extension does though, but I like the company
search engine. Going to pass this forward to our sales guys.

